
Tool for working with bash file for json arrays - cond289123
https://github.com/indatawetrust/livi
======
taylodl
What not just use jq?
[https://stedolan.github.io/jq/](https://stedolan.github.io/jq/)

~~~
cond289123
Because it makes what I want to do is simpler and more logical. And does it
have to be someone who makes such comments under each share?

